# זה המקום של הקרדיטים



## Itai S (26/10/12)

זה המקום של הקרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן, בפורום הזה, נכון?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היוזר הקודם שלי היה על שם פינה של שחר חסון ברדיו -דבר המנחוס.
ועכשיו אחרי שחזרנו מהירח דבש (חודש בארה"ב) וקיבלנו את התמונות אפשר להחזיר קצת מהידע שלנו אחרי שקיבלנו כל כך הרבה מהפורום.
אז אלו יהיו קרדיטים מעט שונים בגלל שהם מפורסמים מנקודת מבט גברית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
רציתי לתת כמה שיותר מידע (מעבר ללכתוב על הספקים) שעשוי לעזור לזוגות הבאים, מידע שלקח לי זמן לאסוף ושלא ידעתי עד שלא עברתי את זה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו איתי ויערה 29 ו-27 בהתאמה,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



חתונת בופה לכ -260 איש ביום חמישי בקיץ.
אגב- קרדיט אחד למישהי שלא הייתה בחתונה אך עזרה הרבה- תודה ל'דניאל ואורן 'על הטיפים והעזרה ומזל טוב על המינוי.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ולצערי תפוז לא מאפשר להטמיע סרטונים מיו טיוב כחלק מההודעה (בניגוד לפייסבוק) אז אני פשוט אשים את הקישורים,
שווה להיכנס אליהם (סרטונים קצרים) שהיו חלק בלתי נפרד מההכנות ומהחתונה עצמה.


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

נתחיל מהתחלה 
החלטנו להתחתן אי שם בדצמבר 2011 הקר (יותר נכון- אני החלטתי להציע),
הצעה בחוף הים של אשדוד (באמפיתאטרון ענק שנמצא בתהליכי בנייה) ב5 בבוקר,
הכנתי נרות והפקה במשך 4 שעות ,לבד...
ב4:30 התקשרתי אליה לנייד שהנחתי מבעוד מועד ליד הראש שלה, אחרי 20 צלצולים (בלבד...) היא ניעותה לענות, הסברתי לה שיש בגדים חמים וכסף למונית שתחכה לה בעוד 15 דקות מחוץ לבית.
ב5:00 היא הופיעה, ובגלל שכל שביל הנרות נכבה מהרוח לא ראיתי שהיא באה, הייתי מופתע ולקח לי זמן להתעשת ולרדת על ברך אחת ולהציע.
מאותו רגע מתחיל מסע תכנון החתונה,
יותר נכון:
-אני:" איזה מגניב יהיה לעשות את הריקוד של ריקוד מושחת"
-היא:" אין יותר קיטש וחוסר טעם מזה!..."
-אני:" שמעתי בפורום חתונות בתפוז שיש בנות שקנו שמלה מאיביי ב100 דולר!!!"
-היא: "אני אבדוק את זה...."
-אני: "מגנטים זה פאסה"
-היא: "לאנשים יהיה חור בלב ובמקרר!!"
וככה זה נמשך... 
הרעיון שהנחה מבחינתי, הוא שלה יהיה זכות וטו. אני רוצה שהיא תרגיש שזה היום שלה והיא הכי תהנה בו, אבל אני אנסה להאיר את תשומת לבה ואכוון כשיש מקום לכך, כל ההחלטות התקבלו ביחד, אף אחד לא עשה משהו בניגוד לדעת האחר.
בגלל שאנחנו גם נוסעים לירח דבש יחסית ארוך בארה"ב החלטנו שאני אתעסק עם הירח דבש והיא תתעסק עם החתונה, בפועל זה לא קרה כי יש המון פרטים לסגור בחתונה וכל כך הרבה מה לעשות, (בנוסף אני אדם שחייב להיות מעורב וקשה לי לשחרר).
אז הבנו שדבר ראשון שצריך לסגור זה- * אולם *

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## ronitvas (26/10/12)

זה ענק! 
רק בתחילת הקרדיטים וכבר מתמוגגת


----------



## FalseAngel (26/10/12)

חזקים אתם! 
איזה יופי


----------



## behappy (27/10/12)

מעולה!!!!!!!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

אדיר! 
ממש נהניתי לצפות בסרטון! יצא לכם מצוין - גם הרעיון המקורי וגם הביצוע. 

כל הכבוד לך על המעורבות שלך בתכנוני החתונה. תמיד כיף לראות קרדיטים מנקודת מבט של גבר.


----------



## pipidi (27/10/12)

סרטון ענק!


----------



## simplicity83 (27/10/12)

אחלה סרטון  
המון מזל טוב!
תמיד כיף לראות קרדיטים מנקודת מבטו של החתן


----------



## Natalila (27/10/12)

מקסים!!! 
איזה כיף לקרוא אותך


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

האולם- הטירה בגעש 





בגן הפתוח (כל האירוע בחוץ)
יחסית לזוגות אחרים חיפשנו הרבה, אני מתכוון לכ15 אולמות וגנים, כאשר מאוד משך אותנו שהכל יהיה בחוץ בגלל שזה יותר מרגיש לנו טבעי וכיפי ומצד שני שיהיה במרכז (הכי יקר...) כי המשפחה שלי מאשדוד ושלה מעפולה..( גם כן, עוד משהו שמקשה..) ועוד דבר- שיהיה בעונה יחסית נעימה סוף אוגוסט/תחילת ספטמבר,
אה... ובתקציב סביר ('אמורס' למשל- מדהים, המחיר...לא כל כך מדהים בעינינו)
עם כל האילוצים האלה חיפשנו וחיפשנו ולא מצאנו...
מה גם שבתור זוג שעובד עד אחה"צ והיא גם לומדת והוא גם מתאמן בחד"כ, כל הסתובבות לטובת חיפוש לא רק שגורמת לנו לפספס/לוותר על העיסוקים היא גם גורמת לזה שהגענו בסביבות 23:00 בלילה בלי לאכול כלום מהצהריים (לפעמים באירוע אכלנו משהו קטנצ'יק אם עוד היתה קבלת פנים).
ממש מותשים ומיואשים מהתהליך, תוך כדי שבפורום חתונות תמיד נשמעו אמירות כמו " אחרי שמוצאים אולם, הכל הולך חלק ונהיה כיף",
מצטער לחלוק על האמירה, לפחות מבחינתי זה המשיך להיות סיוט, שוב מהסיבות האמורות למעלה, אמנם פגשנו כל מיני ספקים נחמדים ומעולים, אבל עדיין זה גזל המון זמן, ומנע מאיתנו את העיסוקים היומיומיים שלנו. ורק חיכיתי שהחתונה תגיע כבר, זו הרגשתי.
הגענו לטירה, יש 2 מתחמים- אולם (עד 600 איש נראה לי) וגן פתוח ( עד 450 איש נראה לי), הכניסה לאולם מרהיבה ומרשימה, לצערנו האולם עצמו היה קודר בעינינו,
ודווקא את הגן אהבנו, את כך שהכל דק עץ, והכל פתוח, ירוק ויפה, נכנסנו לשמוע את המחיר ולשמחתנו קיבלנו מחיר טוב למנה שכוללת דיג'יי,צלם ,בר תוצרת חוץ ועיצוב בסיסי.
נלהבים הלכנו הביתה לעשות שיעורים, חששנו מהמחיר הטוב מידי ומכך שקראנו ביקורת לא הכי מחמיאות בלשון המעטה באתרים השונים על הטירה ובנוסף לא היה להם רישיון קבוע.
לצערנו רק צלם אחד מהרשימה אהבנו ופתאום גילינו שהם לא עובדים איתו לכן (ויצא לטובה) לקחנו צלמים שאינם בדיל וקיבלנו זיכוי.
כמו כן מנהל האירוע שאיתו נפגשנו חלה שבועיים לפני האירוע ולהבנתנו סגנו ( כבן 20+) היה מנהל האירוע בפועל.
היו מספר בעיות נוספות, אך לשמחתנו האורחים לא הרגישו בכך כלל (פרט לשירותים שהתקלקלו ואח"כ תיקנו אותם), אלא שיבחו את האירוע והגן עצמו, את האוכל ואת המראה (ביקשנו והם עשו עבורנו שתילה של פרחים טרם האירוע).
כמו כן יש לציין לטובה את הגן אשר הלך לקראתנו כאשר הסתבר שהמינימום שיש לנו הוא נמוך מעט מהמינימום הרשום אצלהם, הם גם הביאו צ'ופרים שונים במהלך האירוע מבחינת קינוחים וניסו לרצות. סה"כ יצאנו די מרוצים אחרי שכל התקופה עד האירוע היינו די בלחץ ממספר דברים ומכך שרק כחודשיים לפני הם קיבלו הארכה זמנית על הרישיון.
כמו כן יש מעצבת של הטירה, אורטל, שהייתה מאוד נחמדה ולצערנו יצאה לחופשת לידה ולא הייתה באירוע, אך בפועל העוזר שלה- אבי ביצע את העיצוב. אבי הוא נשמה טובה ועשה כל מה שביקשנו ואפילו יותר, השתדל לתת כל מה שיש לו והביא פרחים נוספים שהיו לו מאירוע של יום קודם. ובאופן כללי יצאנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו, אפילו קיבלנו תשובחות על העיצוב..ומרכזי השולחן, מי היה מאמין? (הפרט הכי איזוטרי- מרכז שולחן, אף גבר לא יודע מה זה עד שהוא מתחתן)- אגב בבקשה תפסיקו עם השטות וההתעללות הזאת של דגי זהב בתוך פמוט צר שמשמש כאקווריום. זה מכוער ברמות, זה נותן תחושה "זולה" ולא יוקרתית וזה לא מכבד את המעמד.


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
נזכה גם לתמונות מהחתונה שלכם תוך כדי קרדיטים?


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

עיצוב הזמנה- סטודיו פופ-אפ 
כתבנו עליהם כבר ביקורת כאן בפורום כי הם הספק הראשון בחתונה, מצב ההזמנה.
ההתנהלות מולם- מאאאוד מאאאוד נעימה. 
ניתן לתקשר במייל, והכל נענה במהירות ובאדיבות.
2 בנות חמודות, מקצועיות  וכשרוניות שמוכנות לעזור בכיף ומבינות את השגעונות הקטנים של כל אחד ולתחושתי יעשו הכל כדי שתצא מרוצה.
אנחנו היינו מבסוטים עם איך שיצא וכל מי שחילקנו לו התלהב וכמובן סיפרנו לו מי עיצב את ההזמנה.
[URL='http://www.pop-up.co.il']www.pop-up.co.il[/URL]


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

הרב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הרב-
רצינו להתחתן דרך צהר, ארגון שמפגיש בין הדת לחילוניות, שהרבנים בו עושים זאת בהתנדבות ועשו צבא,
לא הבנו בתחום הזה כלום, הם עזרו והסבירו הכל( לרוב דרך המייל) לפעמים לקח להם זמן לענות (עקב העומס שיש להם במיוחד בקיץ) אבל תמיד היו אדיבים והכל התנהל בכיף ועל מי מנוחות.
פתיחת התיק- מביאים 2 עדים שאינם בני משפחה ויש תיק
הדרכת כלה- הם הפנו אותנו למדריכת כלה בשם מלכה מגבעתיים, אישה מקסימה (הלכנו ביחד ) שעשתה לנו את זה בקלילות ובעיקר הסבירה על תהליך המקווה והפיגה חששות.
טבילה במקווה- אין לי מושג לא הייתי שם.
והרב- לדעתי החסרון הכי גדול בצהר הוא שמיידעים ומשבצים רב לזוג רק כחודש לפני החתונה,
לא רק שלא יודעים מי הוא ואם מתחברים אליו אלא גם שלרוב מדובר ברבנים ללא ניסיון מהותי קודם מכיוון שהם נכנסים לתפקיד. עם החששות הנ"ל שלחנו מספר מיילים לצהר וניסינו לבדוק האם רבנים שונים ומומלצים כאן בפורום ובמיט4מיט עובדים דרכם.
חלקם לא דרכם וחלקם מאיזורים  לא רלוונטיים בארץ(אגב לרבני צהר נותנים תשלום על מונית ספיישל להגעה וחזרה מהאירוע)
שימו לב עוד דבר- בין אם זה דרך צהר ובין אם לא, יש רבנים מבוקשים שאם אתם רוצים אותם מסתבר שצריך להזמין מייד אחרי האולם הם נתפסים מהר יותר מדיג'יי או צלם.
כאשר קראנו דברים ותשבוחות על הרב חננאל מעודה ביקשנו אותו (שלושה חודשים לפני החתונה) לשמחתנו, צהר הסכימו וגם אמרו שהוא פנוי) מיד יצרנו איתו קשר ושריינו אותו לתאריך, נפגשנו עימו בביתו להיכרות ושיחה. הוא אדם מאוד נחמד, נעים הליכות, חייכן וגורם לך הרגשה טובה.
'הרב החייכן' הגיע לחופה ופשוט הקסים את הקהל, חייך והרגיע מהרגע הראשון, יש לרב מעודה יכולת לרגש ולהצחיק בו זמנית, הקראנו נדרים אחד לשני בתחילה לאחר מכן הרב אמר מספר מילים עלינו ועל הטקס, הצחיק גם תוך כדי הטקס ועשה אותו קצר וקולע.
אנשים אח"כ באו ושאלו עליו וביקשו פרטים נוספים, אמרו לנו שהייתה חופה ממש מרגשת ושהרב מדהים.
(ושמענו לאחר מכן סיפורי גועל נפש על הרבנות הרגילה שחברים עברו דרכם...לשיקולכם...)
[URL]http://www.tzohar.org.il[/URL]


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

אטרקציות 
החלטנו (ביחד בהתחלה ואח"כ אחרי שכל אחד שאל אותה "אתם עושים מגנטים" היא התחילה להתחרט) שאנחנו לא לוקחים מגנטים, זה שחוק בעיניי, ואין כבר מקום על המקררים.
אבל כן אנחנו רוצים משהו מעניין שיתן צבע לתמונות, בפורום ראיתי שדניאל ואורן כתבה על איש בלונים- מישהו שבא ומנפח בלונים באירועים, כשהתעמקתי וראיתי תמונות זה היה נראה לי מאוד מגניב וחדשני במקום הפאות וקשקושים האחרים שקצת נמאסו והם שחוקים.
היא חשבה שזה קצת יותר מידי "יומולדת" מחתונה... והיו לה חששות
אחרי סקר שוק הגענו לנופר קריב, הלא היא- 'בלונופר', אישה מקסימה ונחמדה מאוד שמגיע עם שותף לאירוע ומנפחת בלונים לכ3 שעות ( החל ממתי שתגידו לה),
הבלונים היו ל-ה-י-ט, הם חילקו ברחבה כובעים בצורות מיוחדות ומוזרות, המבוגרים "עפו" על זה, שמו את זה כאילו אין מחר, כולם התלהבו והעבירו אחד לשני, הצטלמו עם זה וזה יצא ממש מגניב בתמונות.
הם עשו לנו גם לימבו מבלונים, והעיפו בלונים ברחבה, עשו צמידים וצורות של חיות לדודות ולסבתות שיקחו לילדים, קיבלנו המון מחמאות על הבלונים ולא היה אפשר לפספס את זה( בעיני זה הרבה יותר מוצלח משאר הדברים ששמים היום ברחבה ויסלח לי כפר גלעדי).
http://www.balloonofar.co.il


----------



## milmil10 (26/10/12)

ממש רעיון מקסים


----------



## milmil10 (27/10/12)

שאלה על הבלונים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת התלהבתי מהרעיון אבל יש לי חשש שזה עלול "להוריד אנשים מהרחבה" 
כי במקום לרקוד אנשים יעמדו ויסתכלו איך יוצאת ג'ירפה...? 

תוכל לפרט קצת איך זה היה בפועל מבחינת "ההכנות"? האם אנשים עמדו והתסכלו במקום לרקוד? האם היו בלונים שהוכנו מראש או "מאחורי הקלעים"? 

הרבה תודה!


----------



## Itai S (27/10/12)

בתשובה לשאלתך על הבלונים 
יערה: את רוב רובם של הבלונים מכינה נופר והשותף שלה מבעוד מועד. הם מגיעים משהו כמו יותר משעה מהזמן שקבענו שיעלו לרחבה ובזמן הזה הם מכינים מראש מבחר גדול של כובעים ודמויות ואז מביאים את המבחר בשקית גדולה ומחלקים ברחבה.  אני יכולה להגיד לך בוודאות שאצלנו כל העסק הזה לא גרע אף אחד מהרחבה, אלא להפך, הביא אנשים לרחבה כי החלוקה (לפחות ברובה) התבצעה שם. לדעתי, אין לך מה לחשוש בנושא הזה. אנשים פשוט התלהבו מזה בטירוף! מומלץ בחום!


----------



## milmil10 (27/10/12)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## behappy (27/10/12)

יווו איזה מגניב!


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

דיג'יי- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דיג'יי-אודי בלטר
הדיג'יי הוא חלק מהחבילה שמציעה הטירה, במקרה שאותו היום שחתמנו על החוזה הוא היה שם באירוע הלכנו לראות אותו ומיד היה קליק, איש מיוחד, ומקסים עם טעם מוזיקלי משובח, יודע לתת לקהל מה שהוא אוהב ואיש מקצוע ברמה מאוד גבוהה.
הלכנו לשבת איתו במשרד שלו, דיברנו על כיוונים מוזיקליים ושירים שהם מאסט, הם נתן לנו טיפים חשובים וכיוון אותנו כשהיה צריך והיה פתוח לגמרי לבקשות שלנו (לא מובן מאליו..)
אגב אחת הבקשות החשובות שלנו- שיהיה אפשר לדבר בלי לצעוק בשולחנות...
במהלך האירוע הוא שם את כל השירים שביקשנו, אפילו השיג שילוב מיוחד של אפקט עם שיר שביקשנו וראו שהוא הכין שיעורי בית.
כל שיר שהוא שם היה במקום והשאיר את הקהל ברחבה, אנשים לא יכלו להפסיק עד שאני אישית ביקשתי ב1:00 שיסיים את האירוע ( רצינו להפסיק קצת אחרי השיא ולא למשוך סתם...)
בסוף האירוע ולמחרת הרבה שיבחו את המוזיקה ואת הדיג'יי בפרט! מה שהיה לא צפוי.. כי בד"כ שמים לב למוזיקה ולא לדיג'יי, אבל אנשים שמו לב אליו ולבחירות המצוינות שלו.
אגב זה מצחיק אבל בסוף באירוע אישרנו לשים שירים שלא רצינו- הגבלנו אותו ל3 שירי מזרחית ובגלל שזה זרם טוב אמרנו לו לשים עוד, וגם היינו נגד טרנסים וחפירות אבל לקראת הסוף כל הצעירים ביקשו מאיתנו אז ביקשנו ממנו שיר חפירה אחת. אנחנו... מי היה מאמין?
בסוף הוא גם הביא לנו מעין מיקסטייפ של השירים, מה ששימח אותנו.
כל מי שמחפש דיג'י מקסים, קשוב, עדכני וממש טוב בלהתאים מוזיקה לקהל- אודי בלטר!!
[URL]http://www.pashabletter.com[/URL]/


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

צלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  שחר דרורי וטל סנדריוף,
יש לציין כי בשלב זה טרם קיבלנו את חומרי הוידאו/סרטים אלא רק את התמונות (עוד לא עשינו אלבום דיגיטלי).
אחרי שהחלטנו לוותר על הצלמים שהיו בדיל של הטירה  כי אחד לא אהבנו ואחד הסתבר שלא עובד איתם, עברנו לעוד 2 צלמים שנחשבים מוכרים ומומלצים, הם אכן טובים אבל- הבעיה- ושימו לב לזה אחד מהם זה חברה והיא לא מבטיחה מי יהיה הצלם בפועל ומי צלם הוידאו , לדוגמא חברת "שקר כלשהו צילום" וביום החתונה מגלים מי הצלמים....נו באמת... אגב באשדוד יש חברה אחת מאוד גדולה שהיא הכי נחשבת באשדוד וככה זה עובד וכל האשדודים מתחתנים ככה... היינו אצלם ואמרנו לא תודה...גם בגלל בעיה נוספת שהם לא עושים שום דבר שהוא מעבר לשטנץ, הכי בנאלי שאפשר לדמיין.
השני היה צלם מוכר וגם מומלץ בפורום רק שהוא גם היה די שטנץ... אותם צילומים בדיוק בכל חתונה והכי מבהיל (ואני מצטער מראש על המשפט הבא אבל זה פשוט לא אנחנו) רחמנא לצלן- צילום הזוג כשהוא קופץ... יש משהו יותר שחוק מזה?
והבנו שהסטנדרט הוא לא בשבילנו ושאלנו בפורום מי התותחים בתחום, אחד השמות שעלו היו שחר דרורי(סטילס) וטל סנדריוף (וידאו) שזה מאוד נדיר, שתפגוש את צלם הוידאו ( בדרך כלל הצלם מביא איתו עוד חבר שיעשה וידאו) בכל מקרה מאוד אהבנו אותם למרות שהם היו ברמת מחירים יותר גבוהה ממה שראינו עד עכשיו, והסטילס המיוחד יחד עם כשרון הצילום והעריכה המאוד ייחודיים וקצת דוקומנטריים של טל גרמו לנו להבין שזה זה, אה וכמובן היחס והכימיה, איזה אנשים מצחיקים, קלילים, ופשוט נחמדים. (החבילה שלקחנו כללה צלם סטילס נוסף).
http://drori.mitchatnim.co.il/


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

לגבי תמונות הקפיצה 
בדיוק ראיתי שער של מגזין People שתיעד חתונה של סלבס (לא זוכרת מי). 
על השער הייתה תמונה של החתן קופץ מעל הכלה וישר חשבתי: "אלוהים אדירים זה הגיע עד לשם?"


----------



## simplicity83 (27/10/12)

ג'סיקה ביל וג'סטין טימברלייק


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

שמלת כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סיפור לא יאמן, גורל זה גורל.
התחלנו מחיפוש באיביי, כלתי דווקא מצאה דברים שהיא התלהבה מהם ועם הזמן דווקא ירד לה מהם ואז היא החליטה שהיא קונה בארץ אבל בטח שלא מהשמלות ב10 אש"ח...
בהתחלה, היא ראתה את השמלה (של גלית קורנר) שלבשה אישתו של ליאור דיין שבדיוק התחתנו אז- רוני זילבר->
[URL]http://celebs.walla.co.il/?w=/3600/2516309/1230161[/URL]/5/@@/media
אח"כ במהלך החיפוש ברחבי ת"א, היא מצאה באאוטלט של אלון ליבנה שמלה שהתלהבה ממנה, סגרה עליה, ושילמה מקדמה 2,000, וחתמה על חוזה שבו רשום שהחל מ30 יום ומטה חייבים לשלם את יתרת הסכום ולא ניתן לבטל ב30 יום ומטה (יתרה של 3,000 ₪).
למרות שאהבה מאוד את השמלה, משהו הפריעה לה בקטנה שהיא הרגישה שלשמלה יש מעין צורה מרובעת באזור החזה (לא יודע, אני גבר, לא ראיתי ולא מבין מה הכוונה) אבל האמינה שיהיה בסדר, כי התופרות של הסטודיו היו אמורות לשנות משהו בכתפיות..(או משהו כזה..)
ואז היא מקבלת בפייסבוק הזמנה ליריד חתונות (לא רק שמלות) 'כלה חכמה' שעושה מישהו שקרא BRIDES MAN (אוהד נורי)
היא אמרה "טוב, אני אלך, סתם לראות מה יש שם" ופתאום היא רואה שמלה יד שנייה של גלית קורנר שהייתה יפה בעיניה ואמרה "אני אלבש, לקטע" לבשה והסתובבה איתה קצת ביריד וכל אדם שני עוצר אותה ואומר שהיא מדהימה וגם השמלה והאם היא דוגמנית בכלל.
אז היא הבינה שזו השמלה, זו ולא אחרת!
אבל- היה יום שישי חודש ויומיים לפני החתונה (להזכירכם, חודש לפני החתונה מחוייבים לשלם את מלוא מחיר השמלה הראשונה של אלון), לכן מייד התקשרה לסטודיו של אלון לבטל את השמלה (הלכו 2,000 ₪ מקדמה) והורידה את מחיר השמלה של גלית קורנר ל3,000 ₪ כולל ניקוי יבש ,הינומה ושל, כך שיצא שבכל מקרה שמלת החתונה עלתה 5,000 ₪ סה"כ (מקדמה לאלון ושמלה של גלית).
ואני? 10 דקות בCELIO  עם הנחה של כרטיס הנחות של קבע ויצאתי עם מכנס וז'קט שחור ב400 ₪.
חולצה מכופתרת לבנה בH&O  ב80 ₪, ונעליים מWEEKEND  ב200 ₪. (התעקשתי איתם שבמבצע של 2 זוגות ב400 אני צריך רק זוג אחד....)


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

איפור ושיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאפרת-
ורד גרינדר מחולון, 
אין לי מושג איך אשתי הגיעה אליה, 
אבל אמרה שהיא הייתה ממש נחמדה והיא עושה גם שיער והכל, ובאה עד אליך (במקרה שלנו למלון) 
והיא הייתה מקסימה והוציאה את אשתי (שגם ככה אין צורך ביותר מידי דברים כדי ליפות אותה) בדיוק כמו שהיא רצתה; כלתית ומדהימה אבל בצורה טבעית ולא 'כבדה'.
[URL]http://www.veredgrenadir.com/[/URL]


----------



## FalseAngel (26/10/12)

מה שנכון, נכון. היא באמת יפייפיה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

אשתך אכן נראית מקסימה!


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

מצלמות חד פעמיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מצלמות חד פעמיות-
נורא רצינו שזה יצליח, השגנו 20 מצלמות חד פעמיות מאנגליה במחיר מטורף של 13 שקל ליחידה (עם פלאש אבל רק 27 תמונות) דרך איביי, לא רצינו לשלם משלוח לכן שלחנו לחברה שבאה לחתונה מאנגליה (משלוח חינם בתוך אנגליה) חברת השילוח עשתה פאדיחה ובגלל שהיא לא הייתה בבית, שמו את המצלמות אצל השכנים שלה (מזל שהם בריטים) אחרי חודש שזה לא מגיעה לחברה, יצרנו קשר עם החברה, הם אמרו שמבחינתם הם שלחו... ושנבדוק עם חברת השילוח. בדקנו (יומיים לפני שהחברה אמורה לטוס לארץ...) והתברר  אחרי הרבה עצבים שהמצלמות אצל השכנים. החברה הלכה לבדוק אצל השכנים ואכן זה היה שם.,.הם לא פתחו ולא זרקו...פווו...ואחרי הרבה לחץ, יום לפני שהיא טסה לארץ זה היה בידיה.

*הנה הסרטון שהוקרן בחתונה*-
זה התחיל עם הקדמה של: " החודש האחרון היה מאוד עמוס, 
הוא היה אמור להיות עמוס בהכנות לחתונה...
אבל זה לא בדיוק מה שעשנו, הנה מה שכן עשינו:"
CALL ME MAYBE


----------



## gitaast (26/10/12)

מזל טוב!! 
קרדיטים יפים וכיפיים! 
ואישתך מהממת..


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

מזכרות לאורחים 
קנינו בכפר גלעדי מניפות (בגלל החום) שחולקו בכניסה, 
אגב גם שמנו פנקס בגודל A5  בכניסה ורשמנו שלט" בבקשה תכתבו על הדפים את הברכות" בכדי שלא ירשמו סתם "מזל טוב" על המעטפה... לצערנו אנשים לא הבינו וכתבו בפנקס אבל לא תלשו את הדף והכניסו למעטפה.... עד היום אנחנו לא יודעים איפה הפנקס....
ושמנו על כל שולחן שקית אורגנזה יפה שבתוכו שתי עוגיות מבצק סוכר בצורת לב, אחת בצבע סגול ואחת לבנה. את כולן אחותי הכינה... כן 300 סגולות ו300 לבנות.... ואנחנו עטפנו את כולן.


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

מארגני חתונה  MYWED, אם יש דבר אחד שאני אמליץ לחבר שכדאי לו שיהיה בחתונה ושווה כל שקל- הם תומר וסיגל, צוות MYWED. הכל היה במקריות, באותו יריד של BRIDES MAN, אישתי השתתפה בהגרלה וזכתה בסיגל ותומר כמארגנים ביום החתונה. לא כל כך ידענו מה זה אומר וגם לא ידענו עד כמה זה נחוץ לנו, אבל לשמחתנו זה הסתבר כדבר הכי טוב שיכל לקרות לנו (מהמון סיבות, לדוג' שמנהל האירוע היה בן 20, שעד לפני החופה לא היה מאורר אמור בחופה למרות ההבטחות, וכהנה וכהנה), אחרי שנפגשנו איתם והבנו את תפקידם ומקומם במהלך החתונה זה כל כך הרגיע אותנו שיש מי שידאג לכל הפרטים הקטנים (להביא הינומה לכלה שנייה לפני החופה, לחלק את המתנות לאורחים, לוודא שהאלכוהול שבחרנו אכן מוגש, לוודא שלא פותחים בר קינוחים לפני השעה שביקשנו) והיו כל כך הרבה פרטים קטנים, שכל לילה לפני החתונה עלו לנו עוד אז החלטנו לרשום אקסל אחד גדול ולרכז את כל הדברים הקטנים שצריך לבצע, לוודא ולשים לב, תומר וסיגל קיבלו את האקסל ובמקום להיבהל אמרו: "סגור, אנחנו נתלבש על כל משימה ונדאג שהכל יתבצע כמו שצריך, נותר לכם רק להנות מיום החתונה)" וככה היה, חסר מאוורר ברחבה תומר דואג לזה, הצלם ביקש שלא יהיו אורות סגולים בחופה, סיגל כבר מדברת עם המעצב, אין מספיק יציאות לרחבה, תומר כבר עם שוטים, סיגל אוספת את המצלמות החד פעמיות. הכל תיקתק אחד לאחד ועם כל הדברים שיכלו להשתבש וכל הדברים שהיו צריכים לדאוג להם, בזכותם אכן האירוע קרה כמו שרצינו שיקרה, אחד לאחד.
מנהל אירוע מטעם האולם לא יכול לשים לב לכל כך הרבה דברים בו זמנית, הוא גם מייצג את האולם ולא תמיד האינטרסים זהים לאינטרסים של החתן והכלה... וגם יש דברים שהם לא באחריותו ולא מעניינים אותו, לכן כל כך עוזר שיש 2 אנשים שרק דואגים לכם ולאירוע שלכם.
http://my-wed.co.il/


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

פלאשמוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
הפצנו דרך הפייסבוק סרטון (פתחנו EVENT   לחתונה) שבו אנחנו מבקשים ומדגימים כיצד לבצע את הFLASH MOB   בחתונה לצלילי השיר PARTY ROCK ANTHEM,
שכולם מכירים כ- EVERYDAY IM SHUFFELING
וקיווינו שאנשים באמת ישתפו פעולה ויתאמנו על זה.
השיר היה אמור להתחיל עם איזשהו ריקוד קטן רק שלי ושל הכלה, אבל גם קבענו עם הדיג'יי שאנחנו לא רוצים לקבוע שעה להתחלת השיר אלא שישים מתי שנראה לו... ואני לא שמתי לב ופיספסתי את כל ההתחלה...
ואז יש את הקטע שכולם מצטרפים ושפוט כל הרחבה הייתה מפוצצת,
חלק גם הצטרפו בלי לדעת שזה פלאש מוב אלא פשוט חיקו את התנועות שלנו ויצא שכולם עשו ביחד (בדיליי של מאית שנייה אחרינו) ויצא ממש מגניב.


----------



## Itai S (26/10/12)

סיכום-עלויות בקירוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עלויות בקירוב ( לא מייצג רק בא להראות דוגמא ואני לא זוכר את המספרים המדוייקים  אלא בערך):
שימו לב- לשאול כל מחיר האם כולל מע"מ, כי יש נטייה מעצבנת להגיד מחיר ולא לכלול מע"מ... ושיהיה כתוב בחוזה כולל מע"מ.
אולם- לפי איך שתסגרו ואיפה ולכמה אנשים (המחיר בחורף הוא כ20% זול יותר) כ250-300 ₪ למנה, חתונה ל300 איש- כ75,000-90,000
דלק- לראות ספקים ואולמות (כ 4 מיכלי דלק)- כ-1,200 ₪
נעלי חתן + חליפה כ-700 ₪
שמלת כלה-כ- 5,000 ₪
דיג'יי- (היה כלול בדיל)
צלמים- כ10,000 ₪.
מאפר+ שיער- כ-1,200 ₪
טיפים- 50 ₪ לכל ברמן +60 למנקה שירותים+ 30 לכל מלצר + 600 למנהל האירוע-
רב- מצהר, שילמנו מונית ספיישל פלוס אקסטרא מאיתנו- כ-600 ₪. 
מצלמות חד"פ -260
קשקושים כ-100 ₪
אטרקציית בלונים- 1,500 ₪
שקיות אורגנזה עם פתק ומדבקת תודה שבאתם- כ1.5 ₪ לשקית
מלון לסופ"ש אחרי החתונה- הרודס ת"א -600 ₪ לשנינו בחצי פנסיון ( נופש קבע...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בולים לטובת ההזמנות 1 ₪ לבול.
עגילים לכלה- 120 ₪
נעלי כלה- 300 ₪
זר כלה- 160 ש"ח
הזמנות- 1 ₪ להדפסת הזמנה.( השגנו מחיר טוב על ההדפסה כי הדפסנו בבית דפוס באיזור תעשייה של אשדוד ועשינו סקר שוק בכמה בתי דפוס, 320 הזמנות–  1שקל להזמנה.)
חשבון סלולרי חודש לפני החתונה של שנינו- תופח לפחות פי 2.
טבעת כלה מג'קסון- 800
טבעת חתן מג'קסון- 400
ירח דבש-PRICELESS


----------



## ronitvas (26/10/12)

אחלה קרדיטים! 
הכל נראה מעולה (גם אם זה מנקודת מבט של החתן)
אתם יפים יפים!
תגיד, מה קרה לשמלה של אשתך? מה נשפך שם?


----------



## piloni86 (26/10/12)

פשוט מקסימים 
נהנתי מקראית הקרדיטים ומהסרטון ווידאו.
אתם נראים זוג מקסים. המון מזל טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/10/12)

אתם נראים זוג מגניב! 
המון המון מזל טוב!
קרדיטים מצוינים. 
שיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים ושמחים כמו החתונה שלכם.


----------



## זרימת חיים (26/10/12)

כמה כיף לראות חתן בפורום 
הכל נראה מאוד יפה  ונראה שהייתה לכם חתונה שקולה, יפה ומלאת אהבה.
וביננו? מה צריך יותר מזה?
מזל טוב!!


----------



## Bizhi (26/10/12)

איזה זוג מגניב אתם!!!!!! 
אהבתי את כל הרעיונות המקוריים! מזל טוב!


----------



## Pixelss (26/10/12)

המון מזל טוב! 
היה תענוג לקרוא,
ונראה שהיתה חתונה שמחה, כל הכבוד על ההשקעה  בסירטונים.

מאלחת לכם חיים שלמים של אהבה ואושר ביחד!


----------



## behappy (27/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב ושתזכו לחיים ארוכים ומאושרים יחד!
אתם נראים זוג שמח ואוהב, הסרטונים הורסים וניכרת כאן השקעה שנעשתה בשמחה ובכיף בכל פרט. מאוד נהניתי לקרוא ומצטרפת למי שכתבה כבר- ממש מגניב לראות חתן בפורום!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (27/10/12)

איזה קרדיטים תענוג! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגישה, הפירוט, השמחה והקלילות של שניכם.
אהבתי במיוחד את היצירתיות של ריקוד הפלאש מוב ושימוש בפייסבוק בשביל זה.
אני בטוחה שיצא מקסים!
יהיה מדליק לראות גם את הקטע הזה מהחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל הכבוד לכם!
ומאחלת לשניכם זוגיות מאושרת ונפלאה יחד


----------



## pipidi (27/10/12)

אחלה קרדיטים 
אהבתי את הסרטונים - במיוחד את זה של הטיול שהיה ערוך כייפי ויש שם כמה צילומים מאד מעניינים ויפים.

המון מזל טוב!
ותודה על המחמאות


----------



## ZimmerTLV (27/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מרתקים ומפורטים, כל הכבוד


----------



## hillala8 (27/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממש כיף לקרוא וממש אהבתי את הגישה שלכם.


----------

